# New Cva Accura V2 50 cal Muzzleloader Very Accurate



## Kennesawhunter (Sep 21, 2010)

Just thought I would post a pic of how tight my groups were. These were 50 yards out I was working my way up to 1 inch high at 50. 1st shot dead on next 4 clicks and you see how we landed. I was mixed between the Thompson and the CVA and I feel for the money The Accura V2 is a great gun. I like the way it feels  with new soft touch panels and the new Bregarra barrel is stainless and fluted makes it look and feel solid. I added a 3x9x50 Nikon Buckmaster scope that I had taken off another rifle and it's ready to go. I was shooting 100 grains of White hots and 245 grain power belts aero tip .


----------



## Bernard goldsmith (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice shooting,you an the gun!!


----------



## Sargent (Sep 21, 2010)

I think you just helped me make a decision.


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 21, 2010)

awesome! we have a V2 as well. Scary accurate @ 100 with open sights!


----------



## JetFuelBurner (Sep 24, 2010)

Questions...
Were you cleaning before each shot?  
Did you fire a primer only first to pre-foul the barrel?

I ask because the manual says to do both IIRC.  I've yet to see a group like that.  I thought I was close last week.  Dialed in at 100 yds, went home, cleaned and went back out today.  First round at 100yds was at least 12" right and about 2" high (had been about 2" high @ 100y last week).  Clean dry barrel, no pre-fouling with a primer only shot.  After that I shot 3 - 3 shot groups that moved to within 2-3" of the center (no cleaning) and never got a group tighter than around 4" @ 100.  

CVA Acura, Power Belt 300gr Plat Aero Tip and 100gr of blackhorn 209 (no cleaning to see what the groups would look like vs cleaning between each shot).  Next trip I'll try a session cleaning between each shot and I'll pre-foul as well.

Any insight into how to achieve your groups would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FrontierGander (Sep 25, 2010)

with blackhorn209, you dont ever have to swab between shots. Everyone that ive seen that swabbed between shots, started getting hang fires due to moisture in the breech plug.

Mark your ramrod and make SURE you're not getting a crud ring with those imr's. I shoot them now and then for testing and they still give me  a crud ring. I used bore coat in my barrel and its no longer a problem.


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

JetFuelBurner said:


> Questions...
> Were you cleaning before each shot?
> Did you fire a primer only first to pre-foul the barrel?
> 
> ...




I cleaned gun prior to shooting  ran couple TC solvent patches through and 1 TC season patch for lube popped couple 209 winchester seven  Caps shot 4- to 5 powerbelts  ran a TC solvent clean patch down and 1 TC season lube patch then 1 clean dry patch removed breech plug and Cleaned  and greased plug popped 2 caps and then the 2 shots above and I ll add the pic of the 3 shot it was on the money to.Great gun so far can't wait to use it in a few weeks. I try and keep it as simple as possible. I always clean before I sight in and I only run a solvent clean patch after 4-5 shots then season patch and 1 clean dry patch after that maybe 1 more if it's not clean ( I have used White Hots powder this time I use to use Pyrex and cleaned every 3 shots. CVA recomends White Hots and Winchester seven 209 caps) I did shoot another 3 shot group and it was almost identical to last 3
Good Luck


----------



## Kennesawhunter (Sep 25, 2010)

Sargent said:


> I think you just helped me make a decision.



I hope this does help you decide. I looked long and hard at the TC Pro Hunter, Traditions, and few other top names. Look on the CVA web site and watch Oneil Williams shoot and several other videos they compare guns. I only use my muzzleloader a couple weeks a year if that so I just want a quality gun at a good value.


----------

